# Can a GTR32 be insured as a modern classic



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

?? I have heard a few people say it could, but need more info on this..

Just had a wicked quote from A-Plan, £1120  , better than what I payed last year with Keith Michaels 1400 quid...


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

As long as it is not too modified AON Classic will. Sadly, mine was rejected


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm with AON for my R32, a modern classic policy, maximum 5000 miles per annum, and I have an agreed value. It cost me £680


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Nick MW said:


> As long as it is not too modified AON Classic will. Sadly, mine was rejected


Not surprising really!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

so what is the definition of being too modded?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I am trying with a couple of others now, but basically when they asked if there were any modifications and I asked if they had a fax machine or email address they kinda backed out  Worth calling AON and asking though...

I will let you know if I find any others as it would be a right result freeing up my no-claims to use of the wife's car again.


----------

